# game 12: minnesota(6-5)@cleveland(9-3)



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

i cant get the pics, to work...someone wanna help me? or tell me how to


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*@*








*Time:*6:30
*Arena:*Quicken Loans Arena
*T.V.:*kstc

*Sheefo's Keys to the Game:*Well It is going to be tough game, so I think going into this one, we have to either decide if we want to allow Lebron to simply distroy this game or try to contain him. They are coming off of a loss though. They are undefeated at home, we are winless on the road... Wow odds are really against us. We should contain Big Z though, he has a history of killing us.

*Prediction:*L
*Predicition record:*(6-5)


Thanks moss is 1 for starting this, I was in bed all day, I am beginning to feel a lot better.. So I will try and stick around for this one.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

no prob, this sucks tho i cant watch the game..its not on becuz its on nbatv which i dont get


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Agreed, since this is a debut of the Cavs' alternate jersey tonight.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

oh yeah i do get it :d i had to look and i get nba tv..so ill keep u guys updated on it now


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

wally got 2 quick fouls so mccants is getting some early PT garnett is out of his slump it looks like 3-4 from the field with 6 pts and 4 boards, garnett and wally have all minnys points...14-9 cleveland up with 2:32 left in the 1st


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Yep, KG's off to a good start tonight.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

mccants did extremely well on lebron on this last series, deflected it away 2 times and then knocked it back into the backcourt, lebron posted him up and he slapped it out of bounds....mccants could be earning more minutes if he keeps playing like this, and maybe he isnt as bad of a defender as we thought :biggrin:


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

what a great 1st quarter, wolves up 17-16, mccants held lebron to 2 points and that was a fastbreak, lebron drove in at the end but got rejected by griffin, jaric drove in for an impressive layup...hassell let lebron get 8 of their 16 points but o well, and hopefully hasselll stays out for a little bit and we can let mccants keep playing as he is doing a sensational job on lebron, 3 deflections i believe and forced him into a travel


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

It might be a low scoring game, but going to be a good game I suppose.

(hope so)


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

McCants got fouled too much. Bad choice.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

im really liking griffin right now...hes gotten a cpl offensive boards and 2 blocks to help us with kg out...eddie has 5 pts 5 boards and 2 blocks, wolves are up 2 after falling behind to start 24-22:d, mccants has 3 fouls tho and wally has 2..right now its 
pg-hudson snow
sg-carter hughes
sf-frahm james
pf-eddie gooden
c-kandi henderson


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*official timeout*

wolves down 29-26 after james hits a 3
griffin had another big block on hughes driving to the lane just stuck it to the glass
5:30 left till the half, kg still getting a rest frahm came out and hassell came in and has an airball and a travel :curse:

*kg just checked in*


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Wally, come on, cut off this slump.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

10 turnovers in the first 18 minutes is a pretty scary number. Cleveland's shooting is keeping us in it though. Also, Griffin/Kandi/Hudson/Hassel/Carter isn't exactly a lineup that can pour in the buckets. Definitely a defensive lineup that makes me a little nervous but they seem to be holding their own okay right now.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

What's up with Trenton Hassell?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

They are now crawling back into game.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

hassell isnt playing very well...hes letting lebron get open looks and they brought in dupree but he didnt do well either, mccants will pry get more minutes since hes done the best job on lebron but he has 3 fouls


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*HALFTIME*

wolves down 37-42
*boxscore*
*kg*-12 points(6-7) 5 rebounds 3 assists
*wally*-10 points (3-3)fg (2-4)ft 2 fouls
*jaric*-2 points (1-4) 2 rebounds 3 assists
*kandi*-0 points (0-4) 2 rebounds 1 steal 1 block 2 fouls
*eddie*-5 points (2-5)(1-1)3pt 6 rebounds(3 offensive) 3 blocks


*lebron*-19points (6-11)(3-4)3pt 2 rebounds 2 steals
*hughes*- 4 points(1-9)4 rebounds
*gooden*- 4 points(2-3) 6 rebounds 3 fouls
*ilgauskas*-8 points(2-8) 4 rebounds (3 offensive) 2 blocks 2 fouls

we really need to cut down on the TO's we are holding them to only 30% shooting and we are shooting 46% but we have 11 TO'S to their 5 and we need to box them out on the offensive glass they have 11 to our (eddie griffin) 3


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah, but only one TO so far in the 3rd quarter and we are keeping very close to the Cavs, score-wise.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

yeah hopefully we can keep this going and gooden is playing very well, garnett isnt doing to well from the ft line either, we are down 60-55 right now, but hopefully we keep it close and kg goes to work in the 4th


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

whoo hudson with that 3, then misses a layup that would of been amazing wally gets the board and has a chance for a 3 point play and gets it 65-63 cavs


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

hudson is palying awsome games for us this season watch him!


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

OK,OK we are there,shame on that lebron dunk 20 seconds left in the 3rd cause that got him into the game,KG got his rest 2 seconds prior to the end of the quarter.
69-65
all open,hopefully KG will come back to te game capital and rule gooden friends,Wally should not dissapper the way he did in the 3rd!!! hudson is awsome,EG should help us!

GO WOLVES!!!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*END OF 3RD*

WOLVES-65
CAVS-69

lebron just threw one nasty dunk down on eddie :nonono: 

kg will be fresh i didnt see him at the end to start


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

4-1 IN THE START OF THE 4TH
it took about 4 minuts for another,other then the jaric layup to throw in something.
70-69!
GO WOLVES!!!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

garnett and wally still resting 7:50 left in the fourth 70-71 MADSEN just put them up


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

OMG hudson is an all star for crying out loud!

they took time.

KG is fresh,so is wally but we need to stay strong on D and be consistent of it,cause lebron will do hi thingwh half to make sour KG DOES HIS AND HUDSON TO KEEP WHAT HE IS DOING! so proud of the little fellow! c'mon wally help us too!!!

GO WOLVES!!!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

haha, i wouldnt go that far, but the wolves take the lead with a ft from kg to come 76-75


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

i was just about to cry for that 3w by lebron and than hudson sank one at the other side!!!
man he is so freaking huge for us!
is it about the hair?

80-78,3:00 left,KG has to step up and help hudson cary us through those hard moments,so does wally!

GO WOLVES!!!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Troy for 6th man award!

I know, yep, I'm a homer right now


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

uhhhh damn! they got even with 1:00 left in the game!

we had 82-78 with 2:27 left that's a shame!

we gotta make a basket the next posession and KG I CALL YOU TO STEP UP GO DAMN IT!!!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

tied at 82 1:00 left


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm feeling so tense right now.

I'm going to go for Thud and KG. They can make those shots in no time.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

KG broke the tie with a 2 point lead!


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

KG got my cally and sanked two!

84-82 

GO WOLVES!!!


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh Who Did Those Two Points Who!?!?!? Was It Hudson?


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

JARIC PUTS THEM UP 4 WITH 15.9 LEFT :banana: :banana:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

YES BABY!!!! Here comes our very first win on the road and the possible loss at home for unstoppable Cleveland Cavaliers at home!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

YES damon jones misses it i think we got our first road win


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Why put in Trenton for Wally? Why? TH did a bad job tonight!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Thud missed the first free throw thats so unlike him.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

i think the key is the bench tonight...32-7 i think and hudson had 16 and we shut marshall and jones down 0-15 with 1 point


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

YES!!!! 5 points lead!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

WTF LEBRON?!?!?!?!? cmon make these hudson


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Make it 17, for Troy "The 6th Man" Hudson!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

YAY :banana: :banana: 
89-85  great road win tonight...kg and hudson again, 18 points in the 2nd for hudson


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We are going to win!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Let's party! The curse of losing on road is coming to an end!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

griffin had 12 boards 4 offensive and 5 blocks :biggrin:


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

HUGE HUGE WIN!

VERY IMPORTANT! lots of credit to Hudson he is playing huge for us this season damn !huge!

very nice game by EG also...

we gotta build on that, were doing great i love our play,solid D,keep the team % so down,awsome!

GO WOLVES KEEP IT UP!!!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Impressive.

This is the best performance from Griffin so far this season. WTG!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

if we can limit their offensive boards and keep our TO's down we can be a pretty good team...we play great defense limiting teams to the 3rd worst % in the league, but we need to rebound we gave up another 21 offensive rebounds tonight and got outrebounded 48-39


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

Huge Win Tonight One Night After Beating The Bucks


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I watched the game, but couldnt post cuz I am super sick right now, worse than earlier today... My temp is really high right now. I just had some alca-selcer and I feel a little better. Impressive win for us though. I like Case's mind set coming into this one, he was saying we could've made millions of excuses since all odds were really against us. Today the whole team did way above average. It shows that McCants can be a solid defender if he just decides to go at every player he guards like they are LBJ. Garnett shot amazingly and really led this squad. We got killed on the O boards today though. Griffin played outstanding... I can not say enough about him. He is by far one of the most underrated players in the league, just not really given a lot of time. He is really making a push at posting up and working downlow. Man he had some amazing blocks. Jaric and Hudson played extremely well. This was defenatly one of those games where we really played at our best. The defense was simply great.

I will probably not be posting a lot if any tomorrow because I really need to catch up on homework, thats if I am not sick. 

Good game guys, good night!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

We shot 49/3% from the field and they shot 31.8%... That is truly impressive.


----------



## Natedagreat12 (Nov 26, 2005)

man i better just about all my Ucash that Clevland would win. dang minnesota! o well the nuggets are still going to win the division. Good game by the wolves today though, With a big win for them


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

u better not come in to our den and say the nuggets will win...we're 7-5 and one of the best defensive teams right now...thats what u get for underestimating the wolves :curse:


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

Perhaps I'll be proven wrong, wouldn't be the first time for sure, but I'm beginning to think we're a lot more dangerous than some are giving us credit for being. The defense is looking very strong, and a lot of players on this team compliment one another. We're above .500 even though for most of the season are second and third best players (Wally and Jaric) have sucked. 

Assuming our role players keep it up (not just Hud, or Eddie, but all of them have had great moments) and Wally and Jaric regain their rhythm (which you know they will, no way does Wally shoot under 46% for the season) suddenly we start looking pretty tough.

Then factor in McCants actually getting minutes in the second half of the season....


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Great job on your game thread, guys. And congrats to KG and the Wolves for beating LeBron and the Cavs in Cleveland. If we could only get KG to take 20+ shots per game, he would average 30+ points per game.


G-Force


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

Cleveland shot 31% from the field, grabbed 21 offensive rebounds, had only 11 turnovers compared to our 16, out-rebounded us by 9, Lebron scored 38...we won the game. Oh yeah, we wore our home whites and they wore their new road uniforms. Could that night have been any wierder?

Oh yeah, we won our first road game of the season and they lost their first home game of the season.


Things I noticed from the game:

Eddie Griffin played amazing basketball, Troy Hudson is finally back, KG is a God, Michael Olowokandi is bound to be traded, if Hassell could grow 3 inches he would be a top defender in this league, Rashad McCants played great defense on LBJ, Dwayne Casey has yet to find a solid 8-9 man rotation.


----------

